# Rural Metro Milpitas job offer?



## dancelife8712 (Feb 19, 2014)

I had an interview with Rural Metro in Milpitas last week on Thursday. Said they would call in 1-2 weeks. I actually got called yesterday (5 days after the interview) and she said they were pleased to offer me the job, and that she would email me with the official offer for me to look over and that I should get back to her today. She said I got an offer for the IFT division. What she actually emailed me was an "Application request" which I completed and I haven't heard anything back yet. 

Am I hired or what? Anyone else have a similiar experience? If I did in fact get the job, I'm just wondering what's in store as far as orientation, scheduling, etc.


----------



## Angel (Feb 19, 2014)

how in the world did you get them to call you in the first place?? Ive applied several times and no one ever calls me back<_<

sorry i don't have an answer to your question, i will ask a friend that currently works there and see if she knows


----------



## dancelife8712 (Feb 19, 2014)

hmm that's weird. Did you apply within the last few weeks? I went to the interview last week expecting to do skills testing, written tests, etc. and all we got were the generic interview questions. I guess it depends how many people they need to hire and how many apply. I just  got my EMT certs last month and have no experience so I don't know why they would hire me over someone else. Do you have all ur certs, amb. driver cert., etc.?


----------



## Angel (Feb 19, 2014)

yea jan 27 and its 'under review' ive been calling their HR too, but that's just a dead end (voicemail)

i passed your question along just waiting on an answer btw

from what i was told a lot of people are moving from their ift to 911 due to (potential) lay offs so im sure you are good to go just some paperwork confusion but ill let you know what she says


----------



## Aprz (Feb 19, 2014)

Angel said:


> from what i was told a lot of people are moving from their ift to 911 due to (potential) lay offs so im sure you are good to go just some paperwork confusion but ill let you know what she says


That's just a rumor, and it's false.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 19, 2014)

Aprz said:


> That's just a rumor, and it's false.


Turns out I was wrong, but I don't think they hired a lot of guys from IFT.


----------



## dancelife8712 (Feb 19, 2014)

finally heard from them. They sent the job offer so I am now hired! Good luck with your apps Angel


----------



## kthealy (Feb 20, 2014)

I interviewed for 911 and was not selected, but then I was sent the same application email. They are having some issues.


----------



## stemi (Feb 20, 2014)

kthealy said:


> I interviewed for 911 and was not selected, but then I was sent the same application email. They are having some issues.



Exactly the same happened to me.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah they just canned a bunch of people in RM Bay Area due to the CPR card fraud that has hit RM and even into the Santa Clara EMS agency itself.


----------



## kthealy (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep...24 senior, dialed in medics....GONE


----------



## lescoffeebeans (May 20, 2014)

Hello everyone, I realize this thread is old but has anyone applied for R/M Milpitas recently and heard back? I've applied over 2 wks ago and haven't gotten anything.... I've been looking for work but nothing :sad:


----------



## Angel (May 20, 2014)

i think they hire in 'waves' my friend applied a couple weeks before me (about 3 weeks ago now) and got offered a position (dont think he accepted it) and i applied, again, and havent heard anything yet.

when i first applied it took about a month, _maybe_ 2 to hear anything back.

you will hopefully hear something soon.


----------



## lescoffeebeans (May 29, 2014)

Angel said:


> i think they hire in 'waves' my friend applied a couple weeks before me (about 3 weeks ago now) and got offered a position (dont think he accepted it) and i applied, again, and havent heard anything yet.
> 
> when i first applied it took about a month, _maybe_ 2 to hear anything back.
> 
> you will hopefully hear something soon.



Thanks for your reply... But after a month of waiting, I decided to withdraw my app and resubmit it. I did that yesterday and got a call today. Unfortunately, I was at work so I didn't have a chance to pick up. If you still haven't received a response, maybe you could try doing that


----------



## Angel (May 30, 2014)

ha, funny how that works. I actually got an offer somewhere else so ill stay put but congrats to you. 
did you try calling back? I think her name is Jacquelyn if you want, all dispatch and ask to be transferred.


----------



## lescoffeebeans (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes I did, I just did the interview. Now I'm waiting for a call back... Congrats for landing the position. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## lescoffeebeans (Jun 25, 2014)

I have another question... Does anyone here know how their physical agility test is like?


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Jul 12, 2014)

anyone know what their scheduled for full time emt? 3 12hrs?


----------



## Angel (Jul 12, 2014)

i heard its 8, 10, and 12s, just depends i guess


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 14, 2014)

did anyone got a call back for an interview with Rural/Metro San Jose?


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Jul 15, 2014)

LostViet408 said:


> did anyone got a call back for an interview with Rural/Metro San Jose?



U got a interview already? I applied just a few days ago


----------



## stemi (Jul 15, 2014)

Im scheduled for an interview Friday. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Angel (Jul 15, 2014)

For a medic position? I didn't even know they started hiring again


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 15, 2014)

Angel said:


> For a medic position? I didn't even know they started hiring again



no, its EMT position.


----------



## Angel (Jul 15, 2014)

Dang how'd I miss that!
Good luck!


----------



## LostViet408 (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone heard back from RM? It's been 2 weeks since we got last interviewed.


----------



## stemi (Aug 4, 2014)

Nothing here.


----------



## Toby (Aug 13, 2014)

Rural Metro San Jose is making notifications today.


----------



## Angel (Aug 13, 2014)

i applied for their medic position and have heard squat. 
someone told me they only hire for their 911 internally, doesnt appear to be the case from this thread but idk what to think.


----------



## drl (Aug 13, 2014)

I just got a call today from Rural Metro, with the interview site in Milpitas. I believe it's for their IFT division, not the San Jose 9-1-1 division.


----------



## wikedcbr (Aug 21, 2014)

have a interview with milpitas tomorrow, does anyone know what kind of questions are going to be ask?


----------



## RyanC (Aug 27, 2014)

wikedcbr said:


> have a interview with milpitas tomorrow, does anyone know what kind of questions are going to be ask?


Yeah, I would like to know this as well.


----------



## wikedcbr (Sep 5, 2014)

anyone hired recently have their orientation on the sept 8th?


----------



## Toby (Oct 18, 2014)

Did anyone get a job offer for the San Jose 911 division this past week?


----------

